# Tackling Dandruff/Dry Scalp when u have Braids



## 5thLMNT (Nov 22, 2002)

Okay i still havent gotten my braids yet and i'm wondering should i still get them. I have a bad case of dandruff or dry scalp and if i get braids then i wont wash as often because i want to keep my braids in for at least 3 months or more if it will hold up. My dandruff or dry scalp problem ( whats the difference between the 2?) is really bad and if i dont wash my hair often enough i can actually pick sheets of shedded scalp out of my hair . I'm thinking i should treat this problem before investing in braids but at the same time i've tried treating it and nothing worked. Please share your opinions and comment if you can relate or have advice for me.

This is an excerpt about dandruff from WebMD

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">In reply to:</font><hr />
 Brushing Up on Dandruff Facts 


Dandruff is a persistent scalp condition in which skin cells on the head shed excessively. It is also often accompanied by itching and redness. Because most people struggle with the condition without seeking a doctor's care, no one is sure of its exact prevalence. But it is believed to be the most common scalp condition, affecting about one of every three adults, including more men than women. 


Even on a healthy scalp, the shedding of skin cells is a normal process; new cells are continuously forming on the lower layers of the skin, gradually making their way to the top layer where, during about a 28-day renewal cycle, they replace those that are above it. But if you have dandruff, there has been an acceleration of this process and an overgrowth of the cells. As dead cells are rapidly cast off, they tend to clump together (with the help of the natural oils from your hair and scalp) in what look like small white flakes. 


To make matters worse, these dead skin cells are filled with chemicals that can be reabsorbed by the scalp. These chemicals, says dermatologist Jerome Shupack, MD, may trigger inflammation, redness and itching. 


But why does this cell proliferation shift into overdrive and shed at such a rapid rate? No one knows for sure, but a yeast-like fungus (called Pityrosporum ovale) could play a role. This fungus lives naturally on everyone's scalp in small amounts. But if its numbers increase, the body's immune system may mount an attack from time to time in an attempt to get rid of it. "When that happens, there are increased cell turnovers, redness, and dandruff," says Shupack of New York University School of Medicine. 


A number of other factors - including heredity, hormonal fluctuations, illness, and stress -- can also contribute to the development and worsening of dandruff. "We sometimes see entire families with this problem," says Karl Beutner, MD, PhD, a dermatologist at the University of California, San Francisco, School of Medicine. 


[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 22, 2002)

how often do you wash your hair now? and have you been to the doctor for your scalp problem? the scaling that you pick off doesn't sound like dandruff but more like seborrhea or psoriasis. most dandruff shampoos won't help either of those conditions much. usually a dermatologist will prescribe a topical steroid. that's what i'm using now, one called Derma-Smooth. i'm having okay results with that AND the prescription strength Nizoral.

i would definitely get it under control before you get the braids.

adrienne


----------



## Honey Vibe (Nov 22, 2002)

The best thing to do is wash your hair, because the problem is that 1) your scalp is dry and needs moisture 2) your scalp is dirty; putting hair lotions in will only make it worse.  This means that within one month, you will have to get the braids redone. 
Consider a hairstyle that will allow you more access to your inflamed scalp.  Get a braiding hairstyle that doesn't require hair extensions -- it's easy to take down, much cheaper, and often looks more flattering.


----------



## adrienne0914 (Nov 22, 2002)

honeyvibe, i definitely agree that she should wait to get the braids, at least until the condition is under control. and the cure really depends on the cause of the problem. you can't usually peel big pieces of skin with regular dandruff.

in my case, my scalp is actually oily (overproduction causes my scalp to peel), and at it's worst, i was washing twice a week. my scalp and hair didn't have a chance to get dirty. yet i would be towel drying my hair and STILL have big flakes on my scalp. and i never put ANYTHING on my scalp back then. now the oil mixtures that i sometimes use as pre-shampoo treatments do help.

it was really frustrating. it's not as bad now. i don't have to wash twice a week anymore. i just wish it was completely gone like when i first started using the Nizoral... /images/graemlins/frown.gif

adrienne


----------



## Honey Vibe (Nov 22, 2002)

Adrienne, I'm the queen of macro-, yellow flaky dandruff.  I have some dry dandruff, some sebaceous dandruff, which makes it all the more difficult to get under control.  Er, I wasn't trying to make bull-headed conclusions about the orignial problem, but I have been there with braids, and the passage about "leaving them in for 3 months" was the giveaway.

Anyway, my flakes come back within 52 hours of non-washing, or "the night of the second day".  I have to wash my hair every day to keep ahead of it.  Now that I've taken up the dedication to keeping my hair clean, I have no inflammations, no itchies ( /images/graemlins/grin.gif ), no flakes.

Some people are born with it ....................... and some of us gotta wash our hair. /images/graemlins/frown.gif  /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 5thLMNT (Nov 22, 2002)

Right now i wash my hair once a week and i do a conditioner wash in the middle of the week. I used to use dandruff shampoos but they have never worked for me, and also i've never seen a doctor about it. I've never thought about my scalp being oily adrienne because i automatically assumed if your shedding then your scalp is dry. My fingers are forever in my hair,i try really hard to use the pads of my fingers to scratch lol but i always resort to my nails because my scalp is always itching.
 Before i wash i normally try to get out as much buildup as  i can and it always builds up in the middle of my head. I dont think its dirt because even after i've washed my hair i still find big flakes like you said, and even after a wash my scalp still itches. I was going to try Nizoral but it costs like 12 dollars over here so i wasn't sure if it was a good investment


----------



## 5thLMNT (Nov 22, 2002)

I've tried washing everyday which my hair doesnt like very much and i use hair oil and lotions directly on my scalp to a minimum, i agree with you on putting too many hair lotions in your hair makes it greasy i  used to put hair oil on my scalp just to hide dandruff and make it stay there. My hair is kinda short a little past my ears and the thing about it is i've gotten my hair braided with my own hair before and its really funny to watch it untangle before your eyes and i don't put elastics in my hair. But i think the next step is to go to the doctor about this.


----------



## Drea84 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hi LMNT,
If at all possible it would be best as the previous posts said, to get the problem under control before putting the braids in your hair. Then if you still choose to add the braids I do beleive that Better Braids Spray has a specific spray for those that suffer from dandruff.

Another small point in my case when I have braids I try to keep frequent washing although not as frequent as with my relaxed hair. Why? Because when it is time to take down the braids you don't want an excessive build up by the base of your braid, that causes the take down to be a lot more difficult and more prone to loosing more hair than you gained. 

Good Luck with everything and be sure to keep us posted /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Nessa (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah that is good.


----------



## Ayeshia (Nov 5, 2003)

have you tried going to the derm. when i was ten my mom thought it was dandruff but i actually had a mild case of dermatitis on my scalp.


----------

